# Another ONR first go!



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Used it this morning for the first time. My Silver grey BMW was last washed on Friday so there was just a bit of dust etc, no real mess. Sprayed wash strength first followed with a wipe with a grout sponge. Dried and then a wipe with Megs LT. Very easy to use and left the car looking great. I wasn't sure about how much the ONR had contributed to the shine as the car has been machined polished, 2x coats of Swissvax Saphire & 2x coats of Swissvax Nano Express in the last couple of weeks. The car was going to gleam whatever I'd used! Where it did show was on the wheels which didn't have anything else on. They were definitely nice and glossy compared to last Friday and only the ONR was used.
All in all great stuff and makes a nice QD too. This time of year the ONR will be great for a quick clean when the car's not too mucky.:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

yep agree with the above, its great products to use during the summer months, as i generally tend to find a layer of dust on the car after a few days which annoys the hell out of me. and rather getting pw/hose out this product saves time/water/effort - i seem to find myself getting quicker and quicker each time i use it. first time i tried it took me 45 mins to go round the car, yesterday took 30 mins


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

This past week when i had my E30 up forsale, i wish i had ONR! Its a nightmare getting out all the gear for a quick wash!

Thankfully, its now sold!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I can ONR a car in 10 minutes, what are you guys doing? As said, good for a summer wash, bu I am reluctant to use on wheels or on a really dirty car.

I use a lambswool washmitt which seems to work well, and demon shine to assist drying.

my latest MX5 is dark blue and shows dust like anything, end up washing almost daily and ONR is perfect for this....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> I can ONR a car in 10 minutes, what are you guys doing? As said, good for a summer wash, bu I am reluctant to use on wheels or on a really dirty car.
> 
> I use a lambswool washmitt which seems to work well, and demon shine to assist drying.
> 
> my latest MX5 is dark blue and shows dust like anything, end up washing almost daily and ONR is perfect for this....


how do you do it in 10 minutes? lol

ive done it as per instructions i think, a panel at a time, and its quite time consuming, infact, i could probably foam and mitt a car quicker, lol


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> how do you do it in 10 minutes?


Mix some ONR at around 40 - 1 with water in a spray bottle and do a QD.
But, and this is important, you _must_ leave the liquid on the car for up to
a minute or so, _before_ you gently wipe off. I just do the horizontal surfaces
with this in 10mins or less. See this post...

Regards,
Steve


----------

